# Thuya and Madrone one more time.



## mikespenturningz (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is another segmented pen. This time I used much thicker aluminum. I just love this combination of woods.


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 27, 2013)

Very well done,nice balance with the segmentations and metal rings.
very tasteful.
Mark


----------



## keithlong (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice, love it!!!!!


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 28, 2013)

Clean and neat.  Makes a very nice pen.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice Mike


----------



## lyonsacc (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree - the wood combo, aluminum and kit look GREAT together.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 28, 2013)

LOVE this pen!!! I've been caught up turning segmented pens very similar to this one for the past few weeks and it just "works". Very nice job, and the woods work great together. Moving up from the "pop can" aluminum to something thicker really helps. Two thumbs up!!!:good::good:

Oh and how did you do your finish? more of a satin finish than the gloss looks really nice on this one.


----------



## BSea (Mar 28, 2013)

I also think those two go together great.  And the thicker aluminum looks really good too.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well done, sir.  Excellent job on the segmenting.  I agree, the timber combo is spot on!


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike: Very clean, Very Luxurious!


----------



## Bigdaddy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ditto to what they said... great combo... keep'm coming


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 29, 2013)

Excellent combination of woods and metals! Well done Mike


----------



## jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 29, 2013)

Congradulations!


----------



## ryanclark (Mar 29, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Here is another segmented pen. This time I used much thicker aluminum. I just love this combination of woods.



Very nice. What's the wood types?


----------



## ryanclark (Mar 29, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Here is another segmented pen. This time I used much thicker aluminum. I just love this combination of woods.





ryanclark said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another segmented pen. This time I used much thicker aluminum. I just love this combination of woods.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2013)

This pen is made from Thuya Burl and Madrone Burl on a Black Titanium Jr. Gent 2.


----------



## ryanclark (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet looking pen.  What type of woods did u use?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 30, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> This pen is made from Thuya Burl and Madrone Burl on a Black Titanium Jr. Gent 2.


 
How did you do your satin finish on this one Mike?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 30, 2013)

I use DoctorsWoodShop finishes. It has taken me a bit of time to get a good method to get a really good finish but it is worth the time taken. I really like this product and am on my second bottle of it now. Great stuff and very durable. My carry pen was finished with it almost a year ago and still looks pretty good.

DoctorsWoodShop


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the Front Page!!!


Sure is a beauty!!!









Scott (gotta add more stuff to the 'tuit list') B


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 1, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> I use DoctorsWoodShop finishes. It has taken me a bit of time to get a good method to get a really good finish but it is worth the time taken. I really like this product and am on my second bottle of it now. Great stuff and very durable. My carry pen was finished with it almost a year ago and still looks pretty good.
> 
> DoctorsWoodShop


 
You'll have to do a tutorial of the method you've started using...:wink:

wow, they have several finishes available. Which have you found best suits pen making?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 1, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > I use DoctorsWoodShop finishes. It has taken me a bit of time to get a good method to get a really good finish but it is worth the time taken. I really like this product and am on my second bottle of it now. Great stuff and very durable. My carry pen was finished with it almost a year ago and still looks pretty good.
> ...



I use the pen makers mix and walnut oil for everything wood now. That is all I use.

Also I do have a thread in the Segmenting forum in Blank Making that shows a lot of what I do. It is a picture tutorial.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 1, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > mikespenturningz said:
> ...


 
:good: cool.

That is the hardest thing for me to do, is take pictures throughout my process. I'll take a picture of the kit, and blanks....and the next thing you know I have the completed pen in my hand and I'm saying "dangit!, I didn't anymore photos!".


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 1, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > Hendu3270 said:
> ...



I do exactly the same thing. I will have good intentions of taking images while I work then next thing I know I am gluing everything together and I have not taken a single picture. It is so much easier to tell a story about how to do something if you have images to go with it.


----------



## johnheiman@mac.com (Apr 9, 2013)

*metal seps?*

I give up. Where does the metal come from. Tried it with foil to disastrous results.

love the look. how badly does it eat tools?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2013)

johnheiman@mac.com said:


> I give up. Where does the metal come from. Tried it with foil to disastrous results.
> 
> love the look. how badly does it eat tools?


 

John

Welcome to the site. I see this is your first post.

I am sure Mike will jump in and explain but in the mean time I would like to say foil is way too thin and do not waste your time with it. You will not see the results very well. Home Depot or lowes sells aluminum flashing in rolls. Buy yourself the smallest roll you can and use that. They also carry thicker stuff in one of the other isles but you will find the roll stuff where the gutters are. 

Remember to sand or scuff all sides when gluing. As far as tools, any wood turning tool will turn aluminum and being Mike used very thin stuff there is not much noticable difference with any tool. When you start using some of the thicker stuff you may want to opt for a carbide tool but not totally necessary. Just means more sharping time with wood tools. 

Look forward to seeing some of your work and again welcome to the site.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree with all that John T. said. I use flashing and recycled soda cans. I use both carbide and a HSS skew and mostly the skew now. Keep it nice and sharp and all will cut like butter. The rougher the sandpaper the better I use 100 grit on my aluminum it gives lots of places for the epoxy to cling to.


----------

